# Recommendation For Annecy



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

We want to tour this area first two weeks of August and are looking for recommendations please

We will be in tag axle Bessacarr towing a motorcycle trailer and would welcome any guidance due to length of rig 8.67mtrs plus bike trailer.

All ideas considered, we like site right by lake(hopefully) restaurant and bar onsite if possible

many thanks


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Have a look at the MHF campsite database. I would think Le Lac Bleu would meet your requirements.
peedee


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Be prepared for lengthy traffic jams in, out and around Annecy.

We were there in mid September - still very busy, hate to think what it will be like in early August in a rig your size.

I don't want to put a downer on it for you because the town and lake are really nice.

The town itself can be done in a day - amazing number of restaurants.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*lac bleu*

Lac Bleu as Peedee suggest is a an excellent site.

We have stayed there 6 or 7 times. Love it. Bog pitches near swimming pool/excellent shower block.

I will try and find the one where we parked next To a 10 ton RV, Tim.

TM


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

Hi Folks Lac Bleu looks just the business, a little away from the crazy stuff and near enough to get a small dose

We will have our mountain bikes and the BMW with us so should work out good

Thanks


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*boat*

You can walk around the corner to bout de lac and catch the boat up to the old town. You can take your cycles on-board too.

TM


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

we are going over on Eurotunnel courtesy of buyinh horse burgers from SChh you know who LOL

Leave 23.00 29th July and going to make our way down slowly over a day or two, any good stopovers you guys would suggest

Sorry so many questions, and what would be the preferred route to take IYO?

Thanks


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Lake bourget nearby is worth a look. Bit quieter than annecy. Annecy is superb though you will love it


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Lac Bleu, pics Day 2 to Day 5 inclusive here:
https://picasaweb.google.com/108495877005911654786/France2011Share

Dave


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Quiet*



barryd said:


> Lake bourget nearby is worth a look. Bit quieter than annecy. Annecy is superb though you will love it


If we are going down that route and quiet.

Lac d'Aiguebelette


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

we like the quiet and having some lively stuff ! as we can handle it after I am 56 lol


----------



## davejazz (Jan 24, 2013)

*STOP OVERS IN FRANCE*

More often than not, we go via Belgium, Lux (in order to stock up with cheap wine and fill up with cheap Diesel) then into France Via Metz. Look at Pont a Musson which is on the Mosel River. It's a great stopover next to the river, and there is plenty of room for a big rig. We were last there in September with a 7.45m motor home and a bike trailer on the back.


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Try this site, been there and it's good.

http://www.campinglesolitaire.com/en/home.html


----------

